# Uncle Ted in Trouble - Again



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ted Nugent has agreed that he violated Alaska's curious law that says if you wound an animal - even slightly - it becomes yours, even if you don't recover it. So, when Ted took a second bear, he broke the law. See all the trouble Ted is in here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If that was a law everywhere we'd all be screwed. I have a few arrows that have been covered in brisket hair.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"...we'd all be screwed." Only if we wounded an animal and then killed another. On the surface the law's _intent_ is clear but enforcing such a law is problematic - unless, of course, there's video evidence, as in Uncle Ted's case. If he's not more careful in the future, he's going to run out of places to hunt, since he's already been barred from numerous other states for previous encounters with the law. Ted Nugent was fined $1,750 in Yuba County, California Superior Court after pleading no contest to a charge of baiting deer on his hunting show "Spirit of the Wild." With that guilty plea, he lost hunting rights in many states under a compact agreement with California and the states that cooperate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm getting the feeling that Ted feels that he knows better than what the law states. He apparently has either a god complex or some really stupid advisors on his show.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

While I realize some laws are confusing, Ted's gotta be smarter. As vocal as he is, he makes it tougher on the common man. I know if I were to make a "mistake" like some that Ted has made, it would be plastered all over the newpaper. That fear keeps me straight with the law.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> He apparently has either a god complex or some really stupid advisors on his show.


Some of both........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He's in hot water again I see on the net, his appearance at a military base to perform was canceled because of some comments he made about the President!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lately he's been on a tear about everyone and everything. I'll be honest, he's just saying what many Americans are afraid to say out loud. Many of you guys may disagree how he goes about things but his opinion regarding politicians and the sad state our country is in reflects MANY of our feelings right now. He just has the guts to say them. As far as the laws he broke go, the California "baiting" offense was a synthetic spray being used. No real mention of the product or the name had come to light I've seen. I think he should be fully charged with breaking any game laws as he's no better than anyone else. That part I don't support.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A politician he's not; an American he is.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow i like ol ted and thats crazy and if everyone would take good clean shots that would be a kill shot then everyone would be fine


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's true MC, but in the real world s#[email protected] happens.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree s#!t does happen, Ted definitly needs someone with him when filming (or hunting on his own apparently) that knows the game laws. I understand that the latest offense was for transporting a unlawfully killed bear. As he had wounded the first bear and the limit is one bear that was his tag. As he then shot and killed a second bear(the one he transported) he's guilty plain and simple. I also understand that he has pled that guilty to that offense as well.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I dunno...sex with underage girls, constantly breaking the law, making stupid comments about the president, crapping his pants to dodge the draft.

Personally I think we put this guy on a pedestal like the black community did with Michael Jackson and fail to see how screwed up he is.

I don't. I see him for what he is. Someone who thinks he's above the law and can do whatever he wants. Hardly a person we want representing us and our interests in my opinion.

You know what they say about opinions though.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ted's under a magnifying glass, because of his mouth and antics. And, because of that, anti-hunters, or anyone that opposes Ted-think, love to exploit his wrongs for all to see just how we hunters "really" are. He's out there for all to see. Personally, I don't want to be painted with that brush, or in other words, I don't want him as my representative, either.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Update:

"I would never knowingly break any game laws," said Ted Nugent. "I'm afraid I was blindsided by this, and I sincerely apologize to everyone for this."

Said Magistrate Judge Michael Thompson "It (the "one-strike policy) probably is not widely known, and if there is a side benefit to the agreement reached here today - since apparently newspapers are interested in Mr. Nugent and his doings - this probably will serve to alert a great many hunters to that very issue and may, in fact, prevent violations in the future and court activity for a whole slew of folks."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure it has alerted many people to the one strike law, but the law was broken jusrt the same. and a penalty should be paid.

Any word on that ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, yeah. Under the agreement, Nugent must pay a $10,000 fine and serve two years of probation, including a special condition that he not hunt or fish in Alaska or on U.S. Forest Service properties for a year.

Read more: Fairbanks Daily News-Miner - Ted Nugent pleads guilty to illegal Alaska bear kill


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

10,000 sounds steep but it's probably like a $500 fine to the rest of us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL..... RHIP


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

All of Mr Ted's sponcers should drop him like a rock.....that would get more of his attention than the fine.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What do you guys really think of him? Honestly?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

he just gave us all a preverbal black eye.......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes he did. All the good things he does here and afar just got washed out too. He has Kamp for Kids where kids who are sick have a place to go to be able to enjoy the outdoors and various other charities. I wish Ted would just shut up for awhile and worry about those other more important issues. I don't hate Ted Nugent. I have met him personally and he's a very passionate man and truly believes in everything he says. I thing his passion/anger is getting in the way of clear thinking and that's sad. I don't want or need a bashing for this. Just my .02.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"All of Mr Ted's sponcers should drop him like a rock"...Sponsors are in it for the money; that's clear. Sponsors are after image, nothing else. And, because Ted's image continues to become tarnished, some supporters will go away. Just ask Tiger Woods about image.

Bones is spot on. Ted does plenty of good in the industry, but the bad is always weighed against it. If he could control his tongue like he does his arrows - like his mentor Fred Bear, for example - hunting and shooting would have a role model it could be proud of. I hope he's still able to learn.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Dang it!!!!!! I read this post 3x trying to find something that I could use to bash bones.....


Do you wan't me to give you some reasons to beat Tom up over!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Dang it!!!!!! I read this post 3x trying to find something that I could use to bash bones...........HOW!!.....can I bash a man who uses "afar" in his post.....just wouldn't seem right!!LOL Like you I don't "hate Ted" either......though I'm VERY disappointed in him.....maybe he should of used his harness more offen when he was way up in those trees?lol Trouble is the man is only human.....nothing less.....nothing more.


 I'm still trying to learn some big words to dazzle you guys with...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'm getting the feeling that Ted feels that he knows better than what the law states. He apparently has either a god complex or some really stupid advisors on his show.


 Actually in Alaska you have to have a LICENSED GUIDE, to hunt bear period. http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regulations/wildliferegulations/pdfs/bear.pdf So his guide should be fined, as he would HAVE to know this particular rule. And Im sure Ted wouldnt have attempted anything awry ON FILM, against his guides instructions. He simply had a guide who needs to be UNlicensed from further mistakes. Dont go pointing fingers at people, unless you know the full story--and you dont hear a peep about the guide do you? Its just another way to foment hate towards hunters, but especially at someone as passionate about it as Ted. He speaks as a free man should and also makes mistakes as all of us have. In this case it was a poor choice for a guide nothing more.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> he just gave us all a preverbal black eye.......


 Read my post on this 220, and think about buying into the media hype next time buddy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Actually in Alaska you have to have a LICENSED GUIDE, to hunt bear period. http://www.adfg.alas...s/pdfs/bear.pdf So his guide should be fined, as he would HAVE to know this particular rule. And Im sure Ted wouldnt have attempted anything awry ON FILM, against his guides instructions. He simply had a guide who needs to be UNlicensed from further mistakes. Dont go pointing fingers at people, unless you know the full story--and you dont hear a peep about the guide do you? Its just another way to foment hate towards hunters, but especially at someone as passionate about it as Ted. He speaks as a free man should and also makes mistakes as all of us have. In this case it was a poor choice for a guide nothing more.


Here is what I read,and if i missed something please fill me in.... At the top of the page in the green box it says...........

Non-resident brown/grizzly bear hunters MUST be accompanied in the field by a guide/ outfitter or a resident within the second degree of kindred......

Now speaking about getting your facts straight and making mistakes....I'll bet you didn't fully read the first post and it's link to the newspaper. Ted was fined for transporting an illegally killed BLACK bear (NOT brown or grizz)...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that the guide should be in hot water also, for letting this happen. If the guide didn't know the regulation I don't think it's fair to whack Ted that way. Although it is the hunters responsibility to know and obey the game laws.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Read my post on this 220, and think about buying into the media hype next time buddy.


Media hype? Was it hype when he was dodging the draft? How about when he had sex with underage girls? Constantly breaking game laws is just more of what he does wrong, because he thinks he's above all of us, and the law too. All I am saying is we shouldn't put anyone on a pedestal..... ESPECIALLY hollywood types. They will always disappoint.

While I agree he's a true American for speaking his mind and I sure wish we had more like him, I do not, and WILL NOT condone his actions, nor will I be associated with Ted in any way.

Cling to him if you want... but he's giving us all a bad name. If we're going to appoint spokespeople to speak on our behalf, they need to at least not make us look like bungholes.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well said Chris.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We all have good and bad sides, guys, and none of us is immune from mistakes.

Game laws can be tricky and I've even posted stories in which conservation officers ran afoul of them unintentionally. We should all strive to get our lawmakers to simplify them and ease complicated restrictions - some of which make little sense.

In Michgian, for example, there is a bill to change allowable cartridges in the sourthern portion of our state. But, when I read the arbitrary rules being proposed, that made no ballistic sense, I wrote a column attacking the bill based on facts - no personal attacks, no hype. I sent the piece to the sponsor of the bill and promptly got a personal telephone call the following morning from Representative Matt Lori.

We talked for 10 minutes or so and he asked if I would be willing to testify at a hearing at the state capitol and I said I would, although I'd find a real expert in ballistic science first. Before we were finsihed talking, sponsor Matt Lori, agreed to open it up to revision. There were no personal attacks or accusations. Just a couple of adults going after the same goal - easing restrictions on hunters.

We may not like the reality of how important image is in today's world, but that's the way it is. And, if ever we are going to get youngsters more involved in the effort to save our hunting heritage, we've got to remember, we are all on the same side.

We all want the same end results; it's merely a matter of how we get there. We must begin with a dash of civility.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I read that even the local judge didn't know about this law. The state didn't prosocute but the feds did. A crock as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Here is what I read,and if i missed something please fill me in.... At the top of the page in the green box it says...........
> 
> Non-resident brown/grizzly bear hunters MUST be accompanied in the field by a guide/ outfitter or a resident within the second degree of kindred......
> 
> Now speaking about getting your facts straight and making mistakes....I'll bet you didn't fully read the first post and it's link to the newspaper. Ted was fined for transporting an illegally killed BLACK bear (NOT brown or grizz)...


 Yes I missed that black bear tidbit, which then means he was possibly hunting without a guide. My error for not diffrentiating the species, but rather putting them all in the "bear" category--my apologies all.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well said Glen and a big thank you for looking out for us fellow hunters !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It is my honor, friend.

Now Ted's lost out on a concert deal at the Fort Knox Army post because of his comments about the president. Of course, he's insulted and had this to say: "To think that there's some bureaucrat in the United States Army that would consider the use or abuse of the First Amendment rights in determining who is going to perform at an Army base is an insult and defiles the sacrifices of those heroes who fought for the U.S. Constitution , Bill of Rights."

Be a craftsman in speech that thou mayest be strong, for the strength of one is the tongue, and speech is mightier than all fighting...Maxims of Ptahhotep, 3400 B.C.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Glen and Chris......

P.S. I rarely buy into any media hype, I loathe the media and pick my sources of information carefully........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As a media member with an outdoors perspective based in tradition, I love to pull the tails of those on the other side. To me, the anti-everything crowd all deny their own heritage, because not one of us on earth would be here unless our very own ancestors understood the flight of the arrow. Close friends sometimes worry about my welfare in light of extreme measures the whackos sometimes employ; I just let 'em have it with both barrels and am always ready with another volley in case they fire back. As far as adding hype, there's no need to; the whackos provide all that is necessary.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Glen, exactly why I continue to read your writings. Thank you.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I dunno...sex with underage girls, constantly breaking the law, making stupid comments about the president, crapping his pants to dodge the draft.
> 
> Personally I think we put this guy on a pedestal like the black community did with Michael Jackson and fail to see how screwed up he is.
> 
> ...


 Thats a good one. Thats my opinion too. well said, chris.


----------

